# Long Island, NY knitters



## Awesumpunk

Hi everyone, are there any people on here from Suffolk County?


----------



## Select7777

I'm in Nassau.


----------



## TerryKnits

I live in Suffolk County.


----------



## Reanne

Awesumpunk said:


> Hi everyone, are there any people on here from Suffolk County?


Yes, I'm in Suffolk County, where are you?


----------



## BoBo

I am in Nassau County.


----------



## LEE1313

Well I used to be in Medford. 
Now I'm in CT.
Hope you can find some of the LI KPers.
Linda


----------



## rjazz

I'm near the Nassau/Suffolk border


----------



## Rumrunner

Eastern end of LOng Island.


----------



## VBeechinor

I'm from Nassau


----------



## Awesumpunk

Reanne said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, are there any people on here from Suffolk County?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in Suffolk County, where are you?
Click to expand...

I'm in Smithtown. I was wondering if we could all get together and knit or crochet?


----------



## jejazzington

Hi. I'm in Nassau, close to the Suffolk border.
Shop and visit in both counties.
Would like a knitting/crochet/etc group.
That would be lovely.


----------



## phyllis516

I'm in Plainview.


----------



## jejazzington

phyllis516 said:


> I'm in Plainview.


I'm in Hicksville


----------



## Reanne

Awesumpunk said:


> Reanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, are there any people on here from Suffolk County?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in Suffolk County, where are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Smithtown. I was wondering if we could all get together and knit or crochet?
Click to expand...

I'm in East Northport, pm me if you have something in mind


----------



## Awesumpunk

jejazzington said:


> Hi. I'm in Nassau, close to the Suffolk border.
> Shop and visit in both counties.
> Would like a knitting/crochet/etc group.
> That would be lovely.


I'm trying to get people together maybe a couple of times a month or once a week and knit together.


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk
I'm trying to get people together maybe a couple of times a month or once a week and knit together.[/quote said:


> Great idea.
> Count me in.
> What can I do??


----------



## BoBo

sounds good to me!!!


----------



## rjazz

me, too


----------



## agreenh

I'm in Nassau, like to drive anywhere on Long Island. We can all meet in a Panera near a mall so parking will be easy.
The 110 Mall in Huntington might work.


----------



## rjazz

I can do that!


----------



## rjazz

Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays work for me!


----------



## BoBo

Tuesday is my volunteer day. Thursday and Friday might work for me.


----------



## jejazzington

Almost any day is good for me - except the first Thursday of the month.
That's our Quilt guild meeting /evenings.

I can do daytime or after-work hours.

Panera on RT 110 is fine with me.

Libraries also permit use of meeting rooms if asked, and if available that date.
I could inquire here in Hicksville Library, but if most are from Suffolk, might not want to travel over here?
maybe travelling here would


----------



## rjazz

I like the idea of a library meeting. The less I'm around food, the better! I'm retired, so daytime is always good for me.


----------



## Awesumpunk

jejazzington said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get people together maybe a couple of times a month or once a week and knit together.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea.
> Count me in.
> What can I do??
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of Saturday's around Lunch time!
The Panera on 110 Sounds great! Maybe we can be a charity knitting group, and donate everything to a charity that we all decide on! And change every month which charity we will be donating to.


----------



## rjazz

Panera is so crowded all of the time...is there a library nearby that we could use?


----------



## Awesumpunk

rjazz said:


> Panera is so crowded all of the time...is there a library nearby that we could use?


I could try getting the Nesconset Library, but they already have a knitting group.


----------



## jejazzington

Is anyone OK coming to Hicksville library ??

It's on Jerusalem Ave, just off Old Country Road, right between Rts 106 and 107--they are quite close to each other 
in this area ( South of the Hicksville malls with IKEA and Sears)

If people are OK with that, I can go ask.

By the way,Saturdays are also good for me, also, if that's better for the still-working crowd.
But Saturdays are usually busy at the libraries; all sorts of community programs.


----------



## rjazz

Hicksville is OK with me


----------



## BoBo

Hicksville is better for me also.


----------



## agreenh

Saturdays are good for me so are most evenings. Please post what you decide.


----------



## jejazzington

The community relations person at the Hicksville Library is
there Mon-Fri only, so I'll contact her this Monday.

Can't promise anything, and even if there is time and space for us, nothing will be written in stone, so any other ideas??? Maybe a community center?? 

As to knitting as a charity group, that would be up to a vote.
I'd accept whatever everyone else decides.

The Quilt Guild I belong to does this also ( minimum of 2 quilts per yr for charity), and I take care of a VERY 
( 97 yrs ) senior citizen and check on my growing older- faster- than -I- like mother,and the church, and...and...
well, one more obligation may make me crazy, but it's OK.
Haven't gone over the edge, yet.

I really would like to meet and knit with other knitters.

Fellowship and relaxing needlework and conversation and shared knowledge,new projects,acceptance, friendship and fun.
Sounds lovely.


----------



## Awesumpunk

Maybe we could have two locations, like one week go to Huntington (so I - the original poster- can come), and one in Hicksville. So we can get both Suffolk and Nassua together, and whomever can make both or either or knitting group would be GREAT!!


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk said:


> Maybe we could have two locations, like one week go to Huntington (so I - the original poster- can come), and one in Hicksville. So we can get both Suffolk and Nassua together, and whomever can make both or either or knitting group would be GREAT!!


Great Idea.
I like this very much.
Wouldn't want to lose you.Not at all.
Especially since it was your spark that ignited this possibility.

Maybe 2x/month -
one time at Panera's, or whatever is available, date and time convienent to Suffolk members,
and one time in Hicksville, so Nassau members are comfortable?

Maybe we can have a meeting day and time good for those still working, and another meeting time and day good for those retired.

But,if it's too hard to keep us together on a regular basis,
I would hope the two units would meet and mix from time to time, so we have a broader friend and knowledge base.


----------



## Reanne

jejazzington said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could have two locations, like one week go to Huntington (so I - the original poster- can come), and one in Hicksville. So we can get both Suffolk and Nassua together, and whomever can make both or either or knitting group would be GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea.
> I like this very much.
> Wouldn't want to lose  you.Not at all.
> Especially since it was your spark that ignited this possibility.
> 
> Maybe 2x/month -
> That sounds good, I would favor Huntington, or nearby and daytime as I don't drive at night.
> one time at Panera's, or whatever is available, date and time convienent to Suffolk members,
> and one time in Hicksville, so Nassau members are comfortable?
> 
> Maybe we can have a meeting day and time good for those still working, and another meeting time and day good for those retired.
> 
> But,if it's too hard to keep us together on a regular basis,
> I would hope the two units would meet and mix from time to time, so we have a broader friend and knowledge base.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reanne

jejazzington said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could have two locations, like one week go to Huntington (so I - the original poster- can come), and one in Hicksville. So we can get both Suffolk and Nassua together, and whomever can make both or either or knitting group would be GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea.
> I like this very much.
> Wouldn't want to lose you.Not at all.
> Especially since it was your spark that ignited this possibility.
> 
> Maybe 2x/month -
> That sounds good, I would favor Huntington, or nearby and daytime as I don't drive at night.
> one time at Panera's, or whatever is available, date and time convienent to Suffolk members,
> and one time in Hicksville, so Nassau members are comfortable?
> 
> Maybe we can have a meeting day and time good for those still working, and another meeting time and day good for those retired.
> 
> But,if it's too hard to keep us together on a regular basis,
> I would hope the two units would meet and mix from time to time, so we have a broader friend and knowledge base.
Click to expand...


----------



## jejazzington

Checked with the Hicksville Library Resource person today.
She is a lovely young woman who was interested, BUT
the library requires 50 plus one percent of the attendees be from Hicksville.

So No Go - for now.

I asked that they canvas for interested library clientele who would like to come and knit, or come to Learn to knit,
but realistically, that wouldn't get into a newsletter for about 2 months, and then we're into the summer doldrums, and people are hither, thither, and yon.

THEN when a prospective list is available, the whole project would have to go before the Board for approval before being offered.
Sounds like that would place this squarely into October, or even later??

Not giving up.
May contact the Board myself with a letter-proposal.

Can also ask the Mineola Community Center -
the Quilt Guild meets there - 
to see if that venue would be available.
But, since that is the Nassau Cty seat , it would be better ONLY for the Nassau Cty members, even if accessible and open to all.

We may be back to Panera's on Rt 110 in Huntington.

If anyone need support to avoid sampling ALL of Panera's tasty offerings, I'll be there for that. 
Joined Weight Watchers, and it's frustrating how slow it goes for me, so we can help each other, there.

And they do serve salads and no/low cal beverages :
Coffee, Teas, iced drinks...
Did I mention Coffee...

Still looking on this end,
but maybe we can set a date, just to begin, and meet there?


----------



## jejazzington

I was in AC Moore today ( how odd, I promised myself I would NOT buy any more yarn),
and I noticed, not for the first time, a group of knitters.

Today there were only 4.
Sometimes there are more.

The store has set up four cushy looking arm chairs (look to be fake leather, and fairly plush).
I've also seen folding chairs used when there were more people.

Don't know why I didn't remember this sooner.

I will stop by tomorrow ( Oh, the sacrifices I make)
and ask the store manager if another group would be permitted.
I feel good about this possibility.

This AC Moore is on Hempstead Turnpike and Rt 107, close to to Rt 135, which is accessible by most East-West major routes.

Input, anyone ???


----------



## BoBo

sounds better each day!!!


----------



## jejazzington

BoBo said:


> sounds better each day!!!


What days ,times are good for you?

Are you ok w/ Panera's- or AC Moore better ??


----------



## BoBo

probably AC Moore


----------



## BoBo

Wed, or Thurs afternoon or early evenings


----------



## rjazz

don't know which is more tempting...yarn or food?


----------



## BoBo

Both


----------



## agreenh

I agree, both!


----------



## Awesumpunk

Which A.C. Moore? What town is it in?


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk said:


> Which A.C. Moore? What town is it in?


It's at 3988 Hempstead Turnpike, Bethpage 516-796-5831
Intersection of Hempstead Tpke and RT 107

Went there today, and they were not as accommondating as
I'd hoped.
They won't allow a second group.

The group I noticed apparently meets Mon/Wed/Fri from 12 to 3 PM.
I asked if we could be allowed Thursday or Saturday.
The manager thought we could just join up with those ladies.

No one asked the ladies.
I don't know if they'd welcome us, or resent us popping up on their turf, as it were.

Don't know if they'd " work and play well with others".
Maybe I should ask??

Maybe we're back to Panera's?

They do have locations all over.

As to the Mineola Community center... now that I stop to think,
the Quilt Guild probably pays a nominal rent fee.
Can't believe I was so densely oblivious I missed that thought.
So, I don't think we can go there.

Perhaps we should select a date and do Panera's in Huntington?
Just for starters?

Too bad Borders went out of business.,
People used to go to the coffee shoppe area to talk, work,read, play cards, computer surf,even listen to scheduled musicians...

What about Barnes and Nobles? There is one on Rt 110.
We could be their knitting flash mob !!! - lol


----------



## Awesumpunk

I'm in Smithtown, Huntington is close. I don't drive so I would be depending on my parents to drive (I'm still youngish). I'm sorry if this comes off mean, or frustrated.


----------



## rjazz

Barnes and Noble on 110 is CLOSED
I guess we are back to Panera
There is a Michael's on 110, but I don't know if they have a sitting area like A C Moore, or would be welcoming.
By the way, do we know if Panera would welcome the group?


----------



## Awesumpunk

rjazz said:


> Barnes and Noble on 110 is CLOSED
> I guess we are back to Panera
> There is a Michael's on 110, but I don't know if they have a sitting area like A C Moore, or would be welcoming.
> By the way, do we know if Panera would welcome the group?


We should call, and ask the Panera in Huntingtington if they would welcome a large group of people. I'll do the calling!


----------



## Awesumpunk

I think it would be fine, we're only 6 people! Lets try it out once and if we get thrown out we'll go somewhere else. But we're not that many people so I think we should be FINE!!!


----------



## Awesumpunk

So now that we have the place, we should have a time, and date and how many hours that everyone can agree on, how about May 5th for an hour and a half at 11AM


----------



## rjazz

ok by me!


----------



## BoBo

Darn it, I am not avaiable on that day. I am involved with the Ms. NY. Senior America Pageant that entire week-end.


----------



## rjazz

are you a contestant? is it on TV?


----------



## BoBo

I was a contestant in 2002. I help back-stage now. I mentor and assist the new contestants. The actual pageant is May 6th. It will be written up in the papers, and you can probably go on their web-site and get all the info. You have to be 60 years old to compete. It can be any talent, such as singing, dancing, monologues, stand-up comedy, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## BoBo

I was a contestant in 2002. I help back-stage now. I mentor and assist the new contestants. The actual pageant is May 6th. It will be written up in the papers, and you can probably go on their web-site and get all the info. You have to be 60 years old to compete. It can be any talent, such as singing, dancing, monologues, stand-up comedy, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## rjazz

will be looking for the article!


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk said:


> rjazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barnes and Noble on 110 is CLOSED
> I guess we are back to Panera
> There is a Michael's on 110, but I don't know if they have a sitting area like A C Moore, or would be welcoming.
> By the way, do we know if Panera would welcome the group?
> 
> 
> 
> We should call, and ask the Panera in Huntingtington if they would welcome a large group of people. I'll do the calling!
Click to expand...

I've noticed that other knit groups from KP meet at their Panera's in different states.

Here's hoping.
Although Saturdays may be busy for them, they may have off hours, but 11AM sounds OK.

And thanks for offering to call for us.
May 5 is good for me.Also May 19.


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk said:


> I'm in Smithtown, Huntington is close. I don't drive so I would be depending on my parents to drive (I'm still youngish). I'm sorry if this comes off mean, or frustrated.


Not coming off mean at all.
Everyone's life has parameters that set limits on time, etc
Hoping to meet you and everyone else soon!!

I'm knitting a wedding shawl for my nephew's bride now, and won't dare leave the house with it ( no TV, no music, no distractions whatever), so I'll have to start another WIP to bring along.


----------



## rjazz

May 5th, it is!


----------



## jejazzington

OK - May 5th it is !!


----------



## Reanne

Looking forward to meeting everyone on May 5 at Paneras.


----------



## Awesumpunk

so May 5th it is at 11~ Did we agree on how long?


----------



## rjazz

should we all wear a special color to identify ourselves? or are we just the ones carrying knitting bags?


----------



## Awesumpunk

Great idea!!! Let's all wear green!


----------



## BoBo

Please keep in touch re: next meeting and time.Have a lovely day.


----------



## rjazz

green it is!


----------



## Awesumpunk

BoBo said:


> Please keep in touch re: next meeting and time.Have a lovely day.


Why don't we meet every week there! But start a second group in June, or change the time to accommodate the working people, and me... (I start work in June)


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk said:


> BoBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep in touch re: next meeting and time.Have a lovely day.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we meet every week there! But start a second group in June, or change the time to accommodate the working people, and me... (I start work in June)
Click to expand...

Congratulations on the job!! 
New, or just picking it up again?
Are you excited?? 
Hope all is good.

It would be ok with me to have a bimonthly meeting plan, with one day/time for those working Mon-Fri, 
and another for those available during the day ( retired, or night shift workers,stay-at-home caretakers, authors,artists, etc).

The LI Quilters Guild has done that for years, and it seems to work for them.
A Thursday or Friday so BoBo can be there.


----------



## Awesumpunk

This coming up Saturday is the first one and I guess that we could have one Thursday evenings(as my days off will be Tuesday/Wednesday). Just the Thursday group will have to start after we see how the Saturday one goes, and I won't be able to come to the Thursday one until June!
BTW, the job is something i hold every year, it's seasonal


----------



## Select7777

What panera's? I'm off from work. Can't wait to meet some of you ladies


----------



## BoBo

Thank you Awesumpunk for even thinking of me.


----------



## Awesumpunk

the one in huntington


----------



## jejazzington

Awesumpunk said:


> the one in huntington


Just to double check :

On Rt 110

in the mall

160 Walt Whitman Road
Huntington Station, NY 11746

631-424-0060

Yes ??


----------



## Select7777

Great. How many people? Anybody from west bury going?


----------



## Select7777

Great. How many people? Anybody from west bury going?


----------



## Awesumpunk

jejazzington said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the one in huntington
> 
> 
> 
> Just to double check :
> 
> On Rt 110
> 
> in the mall
> 
> 160 Walt Whitman Road
> Huntington Station, NY 11746
> 
> 631-424-0060
> 
> Yes ??
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Awesumpunk

CAN'T WAIT!!! I'LL SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW!!!


----------



## BoBo

Have a blast!!! Catch you all next time around.


----------



## edithann

Awesumpunk said:


> Hi everyone, are there any people on here from Suffolk County?


Hi, I lived in Kings Park...near Smithtown up until 3 1/2 years ago...but I'm sure you'll find others..I've seen some come up before..around Nesconsett, Setauket, etc.
Good luck! Ops! Guess I read this late..glad you're all getting together..I know just where the place is...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Awesumpunk

edithann said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, are there any people on here from Suffolk County?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I lived in Kings Park...near Smithtown up until 3 1/2 years ago...but I'm sure you'll find others..I've seen some come up before..around Nesconsett, Setauket, etc.
> Good luck! Ops! Guess I read this late..glad you're all getting together..I know just where the place is...
> Edie (EdithAnn)
Click to expand...

 thanks! I'd invite you, but your thingy says your in VA. If that is wrong you are more the welcome to come wear a gren shirt to identify yourself as part of our group.


----------



## Awesumpunk

Remember everyone! Wear Green today!


----------



## Awesumpunk

So nice to meet all of you today! Thanks for the yarn Janet! I'm sorry I had to leave abruptly everyone! But it was very nice to meet you guys!!! Thank You everyone for coming out, and away from the computer... LOL...
BTW, checked with my bosses about my schedule for the summer, I DO NOT have weekends off, however, I DO have Tuesday's and Wednesday's off like I thought. After the 22nd I can get rides during the day, and to accommodate BoBo, we should make it at night, I can't do Thursdays, because of the section of the class I paid for in Mon. Thurs. at the Brentwood Campus of Suffolk from 6:30- 9PM, Saturday Nights, I have a therapy appt. (for depression- don't worry I'm not nuts, or at least I don't think so...). Anyway, I guess the whole thing is selfish that I'm insisting on including myself, I'm sorry!


----------



## Select7777

Yes, it was wonderful.A wonderful group of women meet today. We will try to set-up something that we can all get together.


----------



## Reanne

Awesumpunk said:


> So nice to meet all of you today! Thanks for the yarn Janet! I'm sorry I had to leave abruptly everyone! But it was very nice to meet you guys!!! Thank You everyone for coming out, and away from the computer... LOL...
> BTW, checked with my bosses about my schedule for the summer, I DO NOT have weekends off, however, I DO have Tuesday's and Wednesday's off like I thought. After the 22nd I can get rides during the day, and to accommodate BoBo, we should make it at night, I can't do Thursdays, because of the section of the class I paid for in Mon. Thurs. at the Brentwood Campus of Suffolk from 6:30- 9PM, Saturday Nights, I have a therapy appt. (for depression- don't worry I'm not nuts, or at least I don't think so...). Anyway, I guess the whole thing is selfish that I'm insisting on including myself, I'm sorry!


It was a fun meeting, looking forward to the next one. I don't drive at night but hope we will have another meeting during the day.


----------



## jejazzington

So, how about we set a 2nd date so we can get BoBo in,too.

She is busy on May 17th, so maybe that Wednesday? the 16th?

An hour when we don't clash with the lunch and back-to-the- office starving crowd.

Input?


----------



## BoBo

I am available until 3 P.M. on Wed, the 16th. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Reanne

jejazzington said:


> So, how about we set a 2nd date so we can get BoBo in,too.
> 
> She is busy on May 17th, so maybe that Wednesday? the 16th?
> 
> An hour when we don't clash with the lunch and back-to-the- office starving crowd.
> 
> Input?


I am having my surgery that day, but will look forward to seeing you all on the next date.


----------



## Select7777

Can't make it on wed. I'm working.


----------



## jejazzington

I just looked at my schedule.
Something I am relearning to do, because, when I first retired I had nothing to pencil in, but May and June are crazy busy.

Turns out the 16th is no good for me.
Hope we can find another day.

Have to run errands now ( and pay my town taxes- OUCH), so i'll think while I'm out.


----------



## Awesumpunk

I start work today, my boss called me last night and told e to start early (meaning today) Wednesday would be fine, I would have no way of getting there as I don;t drive. Have Fun!


----------



## jejazzington

Just messaged BoBo that I can't really make another meeting in May.
I was hoping, but...

May is a crazy, crazy busy month for me.
House sitting, wedding, graduation, bridal shower, Mother's Day, and I forget what else.

I'm home for a few days, but I'll be off again soon to mind my brother's house, and then I go directly to my nephew's wedding.

I was wondering if a date in June could be set, so we could all meet, especially BoBo, since she was pageant-busy last time.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Select7777

Sat june 9th or 16th.I'm off


----------



## Reanne

Select7777 said:


> Sat june 9th or 16th.I'm off


So far either of these dates work for me. Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## jejazzington

Either June 6th or 9th is OK with me, too.

OOps- well, I meant to say I'm ok with the 9th or 16th also, but goofed up.


----------



## greenapples

Hi ,I live in Huntington. I joined the knitting group "Heartwarmers". It is a charity knitting group which meets first tuesday of every month at 6:30 pm and the third firday of every month 10-12:30 at the Harbor fields library. There is another group that meets at the Deer Park library the second and fourth Thursday of every month at the Deer Park library. I would love to meet to knit anywhere.


----------



## jejazzington

So, I have now finished jaunting about thew world for graduations, showers, rehearsal dinners, and weddings and I am HOME now.Home.Home.

ET go Home, never mind calling.

It feels so good.
Never thought I'd ever get tired of driving...but, I love being home.

And I was wondering- have we set another date???
I can do June 16.
Hope others can do that date, too.

Let me know.


----------



## jejazzington

Hello greenapples

Love that name, by the way.
T'would be good to meet you and to hear about those other groups, too.

Can you meet at Paneras on RT 110 in Huntington on June 16

I hope that date is OK with everyone??


----------



## Reanne

jejazzington said:


> Hello greenapples
> 
> Love that name, by the way.
> T'would be good to meet you and to hear about those other groups, too.
> 
> Can you meet at Paneras on RT 110 in Huntington on June 16
> 
> I hope that date is OK with everyone??


Sounds good! Look forward to seeing you all again. Ann


----------



## jejazzington

Getting close to our meeting...just noticed we didn't specify the time.
11 AM again??
Is that OK w/ everyone?


----------



## Select7777

I'm working. Sorry I have to miss seeing you all


----------



## Reanne

jejazzington said:


> Getting close to our meeting...just noticed we didn't specify the time.
> 11 AM again??
> Is that OK w/ everyone?


ok w/me


----------



## Reanne

Sorry, will not be able to make it today. Look forward to seeing you all again soon.,


----------



## Awesumpunk

Hi everyone!
Me again!
Can we get together again?


----------



## Select7777

Yes, let's arrange something.


----------



## Reanne

Sure, how have you been, haven't seen you on KP. Let me know when and where.


----------



## Awesumpunk

Reanne said:


> Sure, how have you been, haven't seen you on KP. Let me know when and where.


I've been good! Just been very busy! How are you?


----------

